# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  بسم الله الحي الدائم...صحيفة المنبر ليوم الأثنين العاشر من أغسطس 2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يازعيم مبارك عليك الانتصار ان شاء الله دائما
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف مبروووك لقطات روعة 


يا ماجد بالله الثلاثة المثلوا نجوم مانديلا ديل منو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الهداف الجزائرية


ملعب أم درمان بالخرطوم، أرضية مقبولة، طقس حار، رطوبة عالية، إنارة جيدة، جمهور غفير جدا، تحكيم للثلاثي: جوزيف لامبي، دافيد لاريا، ماليك ساليف، الحكم الرابع: سيسيل أمادي (غانا)، مراقب الكاف: إسماعيل والي (مصر)، مراقب الحكام: لوزايا دانيال (الكونغو)، مراقب اللقاء: أبوبكر بونقورا (غينيا).
الإنذارات: بخيت (د34) من المريخ / نمديل (د10) كنيش (د31) و (د45+1) من و.سطيف
الطرد: كنيش (د45 +1) من و.سطيف
الأهداف: علاء الدين يوسف (ر ج د40) أوكرا (د90+2) لـ المريخ
المريخ: جمال سالم ماقورا، بكري بوبكر، علاد حدو، مصعب عمر موسى، شرف الدين علي، جاباسون سولومون، أمير كامل سليمان، ليفري ليدي، فرانسيس كوفي (عمر بخيت د69)، رضوان عقب الشريف، عيوان علي
المدرب: قارزيتو
و.سطيف: خذايرية، بوشار، حاشي، دلهوم، كنيش، داقولو (زرارة د66)، بعوز(عروسي د46)، العمري، نمديل، كوربية (زياية د56)، بن يطو
المدرب: مضوي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ملخص اللقاء
الشوط الأول:
(د10) ... توغل من أمير سليمان على الجهة اليسرى، يوزع في العمق ناحية بكري المدينة لكن تدخل دلهوم جنب فريقه من هدف محقق.
(د21) ... مخالفة أيمن سعيد من على بعد 25 متر تمر فوق الإطار .
(د26) ... كرة في العمق بإتجاه بكري المدينة الذي كان وجه لوجه مع خذايرية غير أن سرعة هذا الأخير مكنته من إبعاد الخطر .
(د40) ... توغل من بكري المدينة داخل منطقة العمليات، خذايرية يتدخل والحكم يعلن ركلة جزاء نفذها وسجلها علاء الدين يوسف.
(د45+1) الحكم يخرج البطاقة الصفراء الثانية في وجه كنيش ليترك اللاعب فريقه بعشرة لاعبين .
الشوط الثاني:
(د48) ... بكري المدينة يتوغل بالكرة، يسدد وخذايرية في المكان المناسب.
(د65) ... داغولو يمرر كرة في العمق لحاشي الذي كان وجه لوجه مع الحارس، غير أن كرته مرت جانبية بقليل 
(د73) ... الحكم الغاني يعلن عن ركلة جزالء بعلم لمس غير متعمد للكرة باليد من من العمري، لكن علاء الدين يوسف ضيعها بعد أن ردها القائم الايسر .
(د85) ... هجوم الوفاق يسترجع كرة من دفاع المريخ، تصل بعدها لبن يطو الذي سدد من بعيد لكنها تمر فوق الإطار .
(د90+2) ... هجوم معاكس للمريخ الكرة تصل لبكري المدينة يمرر لأوكرا يضيف الهدف الثاني للمريخ وينتهي اللقاء بفوز المحليين بهدفين دون رد.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

ليوم 03:03 AMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال نجم المريخ رمضان عجب في حديثه خلال المؤتمر الصحافي انهم يشكرون جماهير المريخ على وقفته القوية معهم وانهم لعبوا وفق ما طلب منهم في مباراة الوفاق واضاف : سنلعب من اجل االفوز بالبطولة وليس الوصول لنصف نهائي البطولة وان طموح الجماهير اصبح اكبر من اللعب في مربع الكبار وقال ان نتيجة مباراة الوفاق تحتم عليهم الاجتهاد في مباراة العلمة
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*غارزيتو : لعبنا امام فريق كبير وحققنا المهم وظفرنا بالنقاط الثلاثاء


لو لم العب باسلوب ضاغط لفقدنا المباراة
اليوم 02:46 AMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /قال المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو ان لعب امام بطل افريقيا وهو معروف على مستوي القارة وحققنا امامه نتيجة طيبة وهو الفوز بهدفين واتعبنا اسلوب معين وهو الضغط وحرمنا الوفاق من اللعب براحة ولو تركناه يلعب بعيدا عن الضغط لما خرجنا منتصرين واعتقد اننا حققنا المهم واقتربنا كثيرا من تحقيق حلمنا اصبحنا قريبين من حسم ورقة الترشح وسنلعب بجدية في مباراة العلمة وهدفنا سيكون اللعب على البطولة وليس نصف النهائي 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يقدم السهل الممتنع ويكتفي بثنائية في شباك الوفاق



قدم المريخ افضل ماعنده واجتاز منافسه وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعبه ضمن الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الابطال، وقدم المريخ مستوىً مميزاً وفرض سيطرته على المباراة تماماً حيث انهى الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين يوسف من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها دفاع الوفاق مع بكري المدينة وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق الغاني اوكرا فيما أضاع علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء اخرى في الحصة الثانية، وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد مدافع الوفاق كنيش مع نهاية الشوط الأول، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى سبع نقاط وأصبح على بعد ثلاث نقاط فقط من التأهل للدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة الابطال فيما تجمد رصيد الوفاق في اربع نقاط وأصبح في حاجة للفوز في مباراتيه المقبلتين في انتظار تعثر المريخ.
*

----------


## ابراهيم

*تسلم اخ ماجد على الصباح الجميل
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ السوداني يهزم بطل أفريقيا ويقترب من التأهل بدوري الأبطال

ألحق فريق المريخ السوداني بضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري هزيمة بهدفين نظيفين لحساب الجولة الرابعة لدور المجموعات من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
بطل أفريقيا وحامل اللقب، اضحى قاب قوسين أو أدنى من توديع النسخة الحالية للبطولة، لتفشل حملة الدفاع عن لقبه، حيث تجمد رصيده بتلك الخسارة عند 4 نقاط في المركز الثالث، بينما رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 7 نقاط بالوصافة خلف ذو العلامة الكاملة اتحاد العاصمة ورصيده 12 نقطة، في حين يقبع مولودية شباب العلمة في مؤخرة ترتيب المجموعة الثانية بلا نقاط.
ونجح المريخ قبل نهاية الشوط الأول أن يسجل الهدف الاول عن طريق علاء الدين يوسف من ركلة جزاء تحصل عليها نتيجة لإعاقة من الحارس سفيان خدايرية الذي أعاق المنطلق بكري المدينة.
توتر الفريق الجزائري وحصل لاعبوه على البطاقات الملونة، لينال رياض كنيش الإنذار الثاني والبطاقة الحمراء في الدقيقة 45.
اشتعلت أم درمان بالتقدم المريخابي وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني سجل الأحمر والأصفر الهدف الثاني عن طريق أوجستين أوكرا من متابعة لكرة عرضية.
وضعية المريخ باتت أفضل حيث سيتقابل مع المتذيل مولودية شباب العلمة الجولة القادمة، بينما سيكون سطيف في مهمة أصعب حيث يحل ضيفا على الجار اتحاد العاصمة المتصدر.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*






أبطال إفريقيا.. المريخ يهزم وفاق سطيف


























لاثنين  10 أغسطس, 2015 - 01:54  بتوقیت أبوظبي أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
قطع المريخ السوداني شوطا هاما للحاق باتحاد الجزائر الجزائري إلى الدور نصف النهائي عن المجموعة الثانية، وذلك بفوزه على ضيفه مواطن الأخير وفاق سطيف حامل اللقب 2- صفر، مساء الأحد، في الجولة الرابعة من منافسات الدور ربع النهائي.ويدين المريخ، الذي تعادل في الجولة السابقة مع وفاق سطيف 1-1، بفوزه الثاني إلى علاء الدين يوسف والغاني أوغستين أوكراه اللذين سجلا هدفي اللقاء، الأول في الدقيقة 41 من ركلة جزاء والثاني في الوقت بدل الضائع.واستفاد المريخ، الذي أضاع أيضا ركلة جزاء عبر يوسف بالذات (73)، من النقص العددي في صفوف حامل اللقب الذي اضطر إلى اكمال اللقاء بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد رياض كنيش في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول.ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 7 نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق 4 نقاط عن اتحاد الجزائر المتصدر، الذي ضمن بلوغه نصف النهائي بفوزه، الجمعة، على مواطنه الآخر مولودية شباب العلمة 1-صفر.وتعقدت مهمة وفاق سطيف، الذي أصبح مهددا بالتنازل عن اللقب بعدما تجمد رصيده عند 4 نقاط، خصوصا أنه سيحل في الجولة الخامسة ضيفا على اتحاد الجزائر في 21 الحالي، فيما يلعب المريخ في ضيافة مولودية شباب العلمة (دون نقاط) في اليوم التالي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفينفاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


[COLOR=#000000 !important]حقق فريق المريخ السوداني فوزا غاليا على ضيفه وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين اليوم الأحد في المباراة التي جمعتهما في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم. 

وبهذا الفوز رفع المريخ رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية ، بينما تجمد رصيد وفاق سطيف، حامل اللقب، عند أربع نقاط في المركز الثالث لتتضاءل فرصه في الصعود للدور نصف النهائي. 

وجاء الشوط الأول متوسط المستوى وتقاسم الفريقان السيطرة على مجريات اللعب وإن مالت الكفة قليلا ناحية فريق المريخ الذي تمكن من افتتاح التسجيل في الدقيقة 41 عن طريق علاء الدين يوسف من ضربة جزاء. 

وشهدت نهاية الشوط الأول من المباراة مشادات كلامية بين لاعبي فريق وفاق سطيف وحكم المباراة بعد طرد رياض قمر الدين كنيش في الدقيقة الأخيرة من هذا الشوط ليتطور الأمر لتصل المشادات بين لاعبي الفريقين وتدخل أمن الاستاد والجهازين الفنيين لتهدئة الأوضاع بين الجميع. 

وفي الشوط الثاني ،فرض المريخ سيطرته على مجريات اللعب مستغلا النقص العددي في صفوف فريق وفاق سطيف وشن هجمات متتالية على مرمى وفاق سطيف. 

وفي الدقيقة 73 احتسب حكم المباراة ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل لمصلحة الفريق السوداني بعدما لمست الكرة يد أحد مدافعي الفريق الجزائري لكن علاء الدين يوسف فشل في تحويلها في المرمى حيث اصطدمت كرته بالعارضة. 

وفي الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع أضاف فريق المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق أوجستين أوكرا. 

يذكر أن فريق اتحاد الجزائر ضمن تأهله للدور نصف النهائي بعد فوزه أمس الأول الجمعة على فريق مولودية شباب العلمة بهدف نظيف ليتصدر المجموعة برصيد 12 نقطة.[/COLOR]


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					


المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين

فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط



مرصد ايه اللى جاى تقول عليه ؟؟؟ متساوين مع سطيف فى النقاط ؟؟؟ هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى ده كان زمان . . . 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					


المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين

فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بالله مين قال الكلام ده 
المصرين ديل نايمين وين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباح الانتصارات ماجدصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا حبيبنا ماجد 
ولك التحية على الوجبة الدسمة جدا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					





التحية لنجوم مانديلا بدرالدين بخيت ، عيسي صباح الخير ، فتح الرحمن سانتو
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

التحية لنجوم مانديلا بدرالدين بخيت ، عيسي صباح الخير ، فتح الرحمن سانتو




      مبروووك للمريخ مشكور حبيبنا شيخ طارق تسلم 
*

----------


## العماري

*جزاكم الله خيراً 
وإن شاء الله دايماً منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك يا شيخ طارق وعقبال الكاسومشكور على التعريف بأبطال مانديلا
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*شكرا الحبيب ماجد تب ما قصرت وقمت بالواجب وزيادة .. مبروك للجميع الإنتصار الباهر والمفرح .. وتهنئه خاصة لحبات العقد النضيد الذين أسعدونا باخبارهم وظلت صحيفة المنبر حضره بألقها وجمالها بفضل هؤلاء الرجال .. اكرر مبروك للجميع وشكرا ماجد على المجهود فى يوم عرس المريخ وشفوته
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد الله الذي نصر المريخ علي وفاق سطيف
الحمد لله الذي وفقنا ونصرنا نصراً مبين


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صبحك الله بالخير و السعادة و الفرح المستمر أخي عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حصرياً صور مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف – أبطال افريقيا 9-8-2015
 
































































*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمينمبروك والف مبروك عبدالمنعمفى الانتظار لنرى ردود الافعالوبما أن الفعل كبير فان الرد سيكون خطير
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*المبروك سلام قدم الخير والفأل الحسن ود الخليفة مبروك الأنتصار الباهر والعرض الرائع .. حبابك فى يوم عرس الزعيم .. والله العظيم فرحانين ومبسوطين وإن شاء الله القادم احلى واجمل .. لك الود والتقدير تهنئه خاصة لشحصك العزيز وتسلم ود الخليفه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يقدم السهل الممتنع ويكتفي بثنائية في شباك الوفاق


قدم المريخ افضل ماعنده واجتاز منافسه وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعبه ضمن الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الابطال، وقدم المريخ مستوىً مميزاً وفرض سيطرته على المباراة تماماً حيث انهى الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين يوسف من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها دفاع الوفاق مع بكري المدينة وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق الغاني اوكرا فيما أضاع علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء اخرى في الحصة الثانية، وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد مدافع الوفاق كنيش مع نهاية الشوط الأول، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى سبع نقاط وأصبح على بعد ثلاث نقاط فقط من التأهل للدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة الابطال فيما تجمد رصيد الوفاق في اربع نقاط وأصبح في حاجة للفوز في مباراتيه المقبلتين في انتظار تعثر المريخ.
*

----------


## السر سيداحمد

*â€‹مليون مليون مبروك لمريخ السودان 
*

----------


## DERNA

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .... اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ....
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
رمضان عجب: هدفنا الفوز بلقب البطولة





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال نجم المريخ رمضان عجب في حديثه خلال المؤتمر الصحافي انهم يشكرون جماهير المريخ على وقفته القوية معهم وانهم لعبوا وفق ما طلب منهم في مباراة الوفاق واضاف : سنلعب من اجل االفوز بالبطولة وليس الوصول لنصف نهائي البطولة وان طموح الجماهير اصبح اكبر من اللعب في مربع الكبار وقال ان نتيجة مباراة الوفاق تحتم عليهم الاجتهاد في مباراة العلمة 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*ضربة الجزاء ارتكبها الحارس وليس الدفاع 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غارزيتو : لعبنا امام فريق كبير وحققنا المهم وظفرنا بالنقاط الثلاثاء




لو لم العب باسلوب ضاغط لفقدنا المباراة


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو ان لعب امام بطل افريقيا وهو معروف على مستوي القارة وحققنا امامه نتيجة طيبة وهو الفوز بهدفين واتعبنا اسلوب معين وهو الضغط وحرمنا الوفاق من اللعب براحة ولو تركناه يلعب بعيدا عن الضغط لما خرجنا منتصرين واعتقد اننا حققنا المهم واقتربنا كثيرا من تحقيق حلمنا اصبحنا قريبين من حسم ورقة الترشح وسنلعب بجدية في مباراة العلمة وهدفنا سيكون اللعب على البطولة وليس نصف النهائي





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يصرع بطل افريقيا بثنائية علاء واوكرا




وضع قدما في نصف نهائي الابطال


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 حقق المريخ فوزا مهما على ضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما علاء يوسف واوكرا على مدار شوطي المباراة ، قدم المريخ مباراة جيدة استحق معها النتيجة ، هذه النتيجة رفعت رصيد المريخ الى 7 نقاط ويكفيه فقط الفوز في احدى مباراتيه المقبلتين للتاهل مباشرة للدور الثاني من البطولة .
واضاع المريخ ركلة جزاء في الشوط الثاني سددها علاء يوسف ايضاً 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بهدفين في شباك وفاق سطيف ..المريخ يرفع رصيده الي ٧ نقاط في دوري ابطال أفريقيا

رفع المريخ رصيده الي ٧ نقاط في دوري ابطال افريقيا مرحلة المجموعات بانتصار مستحق مساء اليوم علي وفاق سطيف اليوم بهدفين احرزهما لاعبيه  علاء الدين يوسف من ركلة جزاء في شوط اللعب الاول واوكرا في شوط اللعب الثاني وأضاع المريخ العديد من الفرص التي كانت كفيله بإضافة العديد من الأهداف كما اضاع علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء في شوط اللعب الثاني بهذه النتيجة اقترب المريخ من الوصول الي نصف نهائي دوري الابطال مرافقا لفريق اتحاد الجزائر الذي ضمن الصعود 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم لك الحمد 
والف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتحاد الجزائر ينفي وجود مشاكل داخل الفريق

نفى نادي اتحاد الجزائر المتأهل إلى الدور قبل النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، وجود أي مشاكل داخلية في صفوفه على خلفية رفض نجم الفريق يوسف بلايلي قرار الجهاز الفني باستبداله في المباراة التي تغلب فيها على مضيفه مولودية العلمة 1- صفر، الجمعة في افتتاح الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بدور المجموعتين.
ونقل الموقع الرسمي للنادي عن حاج عدلان المتحدث الرسمي باسمه واحد أعضاء الجهاز الفني تأكيده بأن الفريق يشكل مجموعة متلاحمة ويركز على هدف وحيد وهو الذهاب بعيدا في مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بكرة القدم.
وأوضح نفس المصدر أن تقلب مزاج صانع اللعب يوسف بلايلي، الذي كان يريد بلا شك مساعدة زملاءه حتى نهاية المباراة أمام مولودية العلمة، لم يؤثر بأي شكل من الاشكال على الروح السائدة داخل الفريق.
وكان بلايلي أثار جدلا كبيرا عندما عبر بطريقته الخاصة عن رفضه قرار استبداله بزميله رشيد ناجي في الدقيقة 87 من المباراة التي تغلب فيها اتحاد الجزائر على مضيفه مولودية العلمة 1- صفر، رغم أن المدرب ميلود حمدي كذب حينها وجود أي خلاف بينه وبين اللاعب، مؤكدا أن استبداله كان قرارا فنيا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قال انه سيلعب عليرالصدارة ..غارزيتو يتحدث عقب انتصاره علي وفاق سطيف

اوضح المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو فى المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد عقب المباراة بأن فريق المريخ استحق نتيجة الفوز وقد تمكنا من ضغط الفريق الخصم فى نصف ملعبه ، ولعبنا بتكتيك يتناسب مع طبيعة المباراة وصعوبة خصم بحجم وفاق سطيف ، وأشار إلى أن الحكم لم يكن منحاز للمريخ وان ضربتي الجزاء صحيحتين ، وأشار إلى أن المريخ سينافس علي صدارة المجموعة .
من جانبه أكد رمضان عجب بان اللاعبين طبقوا التكتيك الذي طلبه المدرب والذي قدم للفوز المستحق وانهم يشعرون بأن الموسم الحالي هو موسم المريخ.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مريخ الفاشر يعبر الأمل عطبرة بهدف وليد 




خطف مريخ الفاشر فوزا غاليا على حساب الأمل عطبرة  بهدف دون رد قبل قليل على ملعب النقعة وسجل وليد الفاشر هدف السلاطين الوحيد في اللقاء ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى “29” نقطة فيما توقف الأمل عطبرة في “19” نقطة
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*الحمد لله رب العالمين .. اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.     مبروك للجميع .         
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مريخ كوستي يكسب هلال الفاشر والسلاطين يقهرون الفهود




جرت عصر اليوم مباراتان ضمن مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر وكوستي، فعلى ملعب إستاد كوستي فاز مريخها على هلال الأبيض بهدف سجله كابو ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 27 نقطة وبقي هلال الأبيض في نقاطه الـ30 وباستاد الفاشر فاز المريخ على الأمل بهدف سجله وليد 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نائب رئيس المؤتمر الشعبي يزور معسكر المريخ


سجل قطب المريخ والسياسي المعروف إبراهيم السنوسي ونائب رئيس حزن المؤتمر الشعبي زيارة إلى معسكر المريخ بفندق روانيا بعد ظهر الأحد والتقي رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي والأمين العام الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر وحرص السنوسي على مقابلة اللاعبين والاسهام في دعمهم قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري مساء اليوم في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابو راما

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





الله يقرف يومك  
صحيفة جلفوطية حاقدة   موتوا بغيظكم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الزعيم
 .
 المريخ الصعب .. يشعل اللهب و يغازل اللقب
 الاحمر يسحق بطل افريقيا بثنائية سودانية غانية
 زلزال الملاعب يؤدي الواجب .. يرهب وفاق سطيف و يكمل الكيف
 اقترب من الحصول على ورقة الترشح الثانية 
 المريخ الصعب يفعل العجب ويضرب بطل أفريقيا وعينه على اللقب 
 غارزيتو : لا نريد ان نتأهل في المركز الثاني
  ..بنيت استراتيجيتي علي احراز هدف مبكر و لكن
 رمضان عجب : لم نستفيد من النقص العددي
 حكم مباراة سقوط الهلال امام التطواني يدير مواجهة الزعيم و مولودية العلمة
 .





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الف الف  مبروووووك تيم مريخاب اون لاين  بقيادة كابتن عبد المنعم خليفة  مبرووووك النصر الكبير الجميل ..وعلى الكاس عدل ..وشكرا لكم على ما بذلتموه  تبذلوه من جهود  لتقديم هذه الخدمات الراقية في المكنبر لكم التحية من مثنى وثلاث ورباع ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*








.... حقدكم الاسود لن يضر احدا غيركم .....موووووووتوا  بغيظكم ..
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هذا  هو رمضان السيد الذي استحق اسم مرضان السيد
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين






فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ده شنو ده  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الحمد لله اولا ومبرووك ثانيا وشكرا جزيلا علي اخبار الصحف اخيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يامرضان السيد  يا نتن لا اجد وصف عير ذلك لك وكفي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع

صباحاتك انتصارات وافراح دوما وايدا

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





معقول دى مستوى صحيفة سودانية 

اين مجلس الصحافة من عبث الحقاد ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عليكم بالقرآن من حقد الحساد والدجالين ياشباب الزعيم

بالقرآن مريخنا مصان ومنتصرين دائما بأذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





نتمنى من مجلس النادى ان يتخذ الاجراءات القانونية ضد هذة الصحيفة النتنة

حقوق وهيبة النادى اولى يامجلس الادارة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباح الانتصارات والفرح
حبيبنا عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

الفرقة الذهبية تسقط بطل أفريقيا بالقاضية الفنية
غارزيتو : كسبنا أصعب المباريات وسنقاتل من اجل صدارة المجموعة
في ذمة الله الإعلامي القامة داؤد مصطفى
الفرقة الذهبية تسقط بطل أفريقيا بالقاضية الفنية
غارزيتو : حققنا المطلوب ونستهدف صدارة المجموعة
بعد ملحمة بطولية .. المريخ يذل حامل اللقب بامر علاء والساحر اوكراه
الافراح الحمراء تستمر حتى الساعات الاولى من الصباح
الاستديو التحليلي يؤكد صحة ركلة الجزاء وحالة الطرد
جماهير المريخ تحتفل بالانتصار وتسهر حتى الصباح
ابدى ارتياحه لمستوى فريقه .. غارزيتو : حققنا المطلوب ونستهدف صدارة المجموعة
مدرب الوفاق : المباراة كانت جميلة لكن الحكم الغاني افسدها بقراراته
فرحة حمراء وحسرة لحامل اللقب .. جمال الوالي : الجمهور لم يخذلنا .. وعلينا ان نفرح ليوم واحد
بكري المدينة : الفرص المهدرة اصابتنا بالتوتر
شيبون : اشكر جماهير المريخ على تتويجي نجما للمباراة
اوكراه : سجلت أهم هدف في حياتي ..ووضعت حدا للفرص المهدرة
استاد المريخ قبل لحظات من موقعة الوفاق .. الجماهير تملأ القلعة الحمراء عن سعتها قبل ساعتين من انطلاقة المواجهة 
العجب يذرف الدموع بسب االاستقبال الخرافي من الجماهير وبوكيه ورد من غارزيتو للمشجعين
في الدوري الممتاز امس .. مريخ الفاشر يقهر الامل بهدف .. والرهيب يعيد الهلال للابيض بخفي حنين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

المريخ الصعب .. يشعل اللهب و يغازل اللقب
الاحمر يسحق بطل افريقيا بثنائية سودانية غانية
زلزال الملاعب يؤدي الواجب .. يرهب وفاق سطيف و يكمل الكيف
اقترب من الحصول على ورقة الترشح الثانية .. المريخ الصعب يفعل العجب ويضرب بطل أفريقيا وعينه على اللقب
غارزيتو : لا نريد ان نتأهل في المركز الثاني
اقترب من الحصول على ورقة الترشح الثانية .. المريخ الصعب يفعل العجب يضرب بطل افريقيا وعينه على اللقب
فييرا يواصل هوايته ويفتتح من ضربة جزاء .. اوكرا يعزز بلمسة سحرية والحكم الغاني يبعد ثنيش بالبطاقة الحمراء
غارزيتو : بنيت استراتيجيتي علي احراز هدف مبكر و لكن .. !
رمضان عجب : لم نستفيد من النقص العددي لفريق وفاق سطيف
علاء الدين يوسف : حققنا انتصارا غاليا
شرف الدين شيبون : شكرا جماهير المريخ
النيجيري جابسون سالمون .. شوط اول كبير ومهام دفاعية في الثاني
احصائيات .. المصري اكثر من لامس الكرة ب 51 مرة ودقة تمريراته وصلت 70%
في العاشرة والنصف من مساء 22 اغسطس .. حكم مباراة سقوط الهلال امام التطواني يدير مواجهة الزعيم و مولودية الجزائر .. يحضر لاول مرة في مباريات المريخ 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
 

الزعيم قهر البطل .. وبي هيبة قدل
المريخ يصول ويجول ويهز الملعب عرض وطول 
بالهدف )الملعوب( حسمها اوكراه الموهوب 
أحمر ( يملا العين ) بهدفين حلوين فن .. قوة .. تصميم .. مافي غيرك يا زعيم 
موج الزعيم المخيف اغرق وفاق سطيف
أفرح يا جمهور برجالك .. أسقطو سطيف وحققو أمالك 
زعيم فتاك جندل الوفاق
زعيم خطير قهر سطيف في النفس الاخير
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا نحو نصف النهائي .. المريخ يعزف احلي سيمفونية ويسقط حامل اللقب بثنائية
علاء يفتتح من نقطة الجزاء .. اوكرا يؤمن والمدينة يصنع هدفي اللقاء
غارزيتو : حققنا نقاطا مهمة وهدفنا صدارة المجموعة
المحلل الجزائري عمروش : ركلتا الجزاء صحيحتان والطرد مستحق
غارزيتو : هدفي هو صدارة المجموعة
خطا خطوة نحو المربع الذهبي .. المريخ الصعب يقهر حامل اللقب بهدفين نظيفين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

-قلبه الابيض توقف مساء امس بغتة عن الخفقان قووون تفجع برحيل ايقونتها داؤ,د مصطفى
- مفاجاه مدويه تكشف عنها قوون وسط تكتم من ادارة النادى: التطوانى اشرك لاعبا مشطوبا اماما الهلال
- الهلال بعزيمة الرجال يواجه اسود الجبال
- ابطاله رسمو لوحه رائعه بالميدان المريخ النشوان يقهر الوفاق بهدفى فييرا واوكرا الفنان
- مازيمبى يتجه لمباغتة الازرق باقامة معسكر لسبعة ايام بالخرطوم
- الازرق يدخل معسكره عقب نهاية المران
- رحيل موجع لصاحب على ضفاف المزاج امس
- الكاف يحدد مواعيد قرعة الشان
- الهلال يغادر صباح اليوم الى كادوقلى بطائره خاصه
-23 لاعبا ضمن بعثة الازرق الى كادوقلى جوليام ونيلسون الى تونس
- الاتحاد الوطنى للشباب بولايه الخرطوم يواصل دعمه للناديين الكبيرين
- الشباب يبحثون عن اثبات الزات وليد الشعله وكاريكا يقودان المقدمه الهجوميه


◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

- عصر اليوم بكادقلى الهلال ينازل هلال الجبال بروح الابطال
- الاسياد يضعون اللمسات النهائيه والكتيبه الزرقاء تتوجه صباح اليوم بطائره خاصه للتلال الخضراء
- الاسياد تكشف اخطر مؤامره على الهلال قبل التطوانى قادها شقيق لاعب سابق حاول اقتحام غرفة الاقمار
- الغربان تغر بصعوبة مواجهة الهلال بمعقله بامدرمان وفوزين وتعادل بالممتاز
- الى جنات الخلد صاحب الثرثره على ضفاف المزاج الاستاذ الكبير داؤود مصطفى
- الهلال ينازل هلال الجبال بروح الابطال
- نيلسون وجوليام يغادران فجرا الى تونس ويقابلان دكتور الطرابلسى
- الكوكى ام برهان من يكسب الرهان
- الهلال يعود مباشره عقب المباراه
- الازرق يطمح بالابتعاد بالصداره واصحاب الارض يستهدفون الهروب من القاع

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

- الاحمر يهزم وفاق اسطيف ورويترز تصف قرارات الحكم بالمثيره للجدل
- ((طـــــرد وبلينتيات)) المريخ مع الغانى ينتصر فى المجموعات
- مدرب وفاق اسطيف: التحكيم كارثه واتهامات جزائريه للاحمر بالدجل والشعوذه
- الهلال ينازل الاسود وكاف يؤكد الغربان المستفيد الاكبر من مفاجاة امدرمان
- المحكمه ترفض التماس الهلال لازجيلا يلحق بالبرازيلى فى رحلة تونس والكوكى يعتمد على الكبار فى موقعة الجبال
- مدرب الاحمال: التحكيم كان نقطه سوداء فى المباراه
- بعثة الوفاق تغادر الى الجزائر عقب المباراه
- المغرب التطوانى يشكر الهلال
- مصطفى النقر: يطالب بتكثيف الجرعات للهجوم
- على سومى يطالب بتوليف بعض اللاعبين للهجوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

- عصر اليوم بملعب مورتا الهلال يصارع اسود الجبال لمصالحة الانصار
- عالم النجوم تنفرد باسرار مادار فى اجتماع المواجهه للاعبى الهلال
- الكوكى يطلق سراح بشه ويحرر نزار ونيلسون وجوليام يغادران الى تونس
- الهلال يشد الرحال الى عروس الجبال بطائره خاصه
- صحيفة العالم المغربيه تتغزل فى مكسيم
- بالخير التحكيم كارثه والحكم غير مسار المباراه
- المهدى سليمان لعالم النجوم لم اتوقع خسارة الازرق وحظوظنا مازالت قائمه

*

----------


## محمد على عبد الهادى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

نتمنى من مجلس النادى ان يتخذ الاجراءات القانونية ضد هذة الصحيفة النتنة

حقوق وهيبة النادى اولى يامجلس الادارة



2222222222222
                        	*

----------


## Ahmed Yanko

*في حب يا أخوانا اكثر من كدا !!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


*

----------


## محمد على عبد الهادى

*- مفاجاه مدويه تكشف عنها قوون وسط تكتم من ادارة النادى: التطوانى اشرك لاعبا مشطوبا اماما الهلال


الى  لويزان  عدل 

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					






اتفه صحيفة .. موتوا بغيظكم يا شمات .. صحيفة زبالة وسخ وعفن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم وفاق سطيف في مباراة مثيرة تحكيميا بدوري ابطال افريقيا

كوورة سودانية رويترز



احتسب الحكم الغاني جوزيف لامبتي ركلتي جزاء مثيرتين للجدل اكتفى المريخ بتسجيل واحدة وأهدر الأخرى قبل أن يضاعف الغلة في النهاية وسط اعتراضات شديدة من لاعبي وفاق سطيف حامل اللقب، ليفوز الفريق السوداني على ارضه 2- صفر ويعزز موقفه في المنافسة على بطاقة التأهل الثانية عن مجموعته في دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم.

ويتصدر اتحاد العاصمة المجموعة الثانية الفريدة التي يلعب فيها ثلاثة أندية من الجزائر مع الفريق السوداني برصيد 12 نقطة وضمن التأهل للدور قبل النهائي في انتظار معرفة صاحب البطاقة الثانية.

ووضع علاء الدين يوسف المريخ في المقدمة من ركلة جزاء قبل خمس دقائق من نهاية الشوط الاول احتسبها الحكم بعدما توغل بكري المدينة داخل المنطقة ليسقط بعد تدخل من الحارس سفيان خذايرية الذي حصل على انذار.

ولعب الفريق الجزائري بعشرة لاعبين منذ نهاية الشوط الاول بعد طرد رياض كنيش لحصوله على الانذار الثاني في الدقيقة الاولى من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع.

وقبل 17 دقيقة من النهاية احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء أخرى للمريخ بداعي لمس أحد مدافعي وفاق سطيف للكرة داخل المنطقة، لكن يوسف أهدرها هذه المرة بعد أن ردها القائم.

وفي الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع للمباراة سجل اوجستين اوكرا الهدف الثاني للمريخ ليرفع رصيد فريقه الى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني بينما يحتل وفاق سطيف المركز الثالث بأربع نقاط بينما يحتل شباب العلمة المركز الاخير بدون نقاط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يواصل نزيف النقاط ويتعادل مع الأهلي بالدوري السوداني

واصل فريق الخرطوم الوطني مسلسل نزيف النقاط في الدور الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم بعدما خرج متعادلاً مع الأهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة 2-2 في ديربي مدينة الخرطوم في المباراة التي جرت مساء الأحد بإستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم.

النتيجة رفعت رصيد الخرطوم الوطني إلى 35 نقطة, والأهلي إلى 20 نقطة.

قدم الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا بهدف الخرطوم الأول في الدقيقة 24, وفي الدقيقة 31 عادل موسى الزومة النتيجة للأهلي الخرطوم, قبل أن يضيف محمد مقدم الهدف الثاني للأهلي قبل نهاية الشوط الأول, وفي الدقيقة 47 إستطاع دومينيك أوبوي أن يعادل النتيجة للخرطوم من ركلة زاوية, واضاع محمد مقدم ركلة جزاء للاهلي من لمسة يد لبدر الدين قلق لاعب الخرطوم وقد نجح الحارس البديل عادل عبد الرسول في صد الكرة ثم شتتها الدفاع.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يتطلع لصدارة المجموعة ووفاق سطيف يعتبر التحكيم كارثة

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت




قال الفرنسي دييجو غارزيتو المدير الفني لفريق المريخ أنه بعد فوز الفريق مساء الأحد على وفاق سطيف حامل لقب دوري ابطال أفريقيا 2-0 في ام درمان يريد الإستمرار في الفوز بهدف صدارة المجموعة الثانية بينما قال لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب أن هدف لاعبي المريخ بات هو كأس البطولة, بينما وصف بلخير رياض مساعد مدرب سطيف آداء الحكم الغاني للمباراة لامبت بالكارثة وأن الفريق لم يجرد بعد من لقبه القاري الذي حققه الموسم الماضي.

وقال جارزيتو: "واجهنا فريقا كبيرا مثل وفاق سطيف, وهو فريق يجيد التكتيك ولكن كان لنا منهجنا في التعامل مع المباراة, وكان المهم أن حققنا الفوز وحصلنا على النقاط الكاملة. ونتمنى أن نواصل الإنتصارات حتى نتصدر المجموعة ".

وأشاد مدرب المريخ بآداء حكم المباراة وأنه كان جيدا وقال أن ركلة الجزاء الثانية للمريخ كانت صحيحة تماما وشاهدها الجميع وقال : "فريق وفاق سطيف يعرف كيف يلعب كرة قدم, وأذا تركتهم يسيطروا على المباراة لما عرفت كيف اتعامل معهم, لذا كان لنا منهج في التعامل مع المباراة".

وتابع :"ما تزال هناك مباريات متبقية في المجموعة, ويمكن أن نكون الثاني في الجدول, لكن تفكيرنا أن نتصدر المجموعة".

وفي سؤال موجه إليه من صحفي جزائري تحدث جارزيتو عن تفاصيل المشادة اثناء المباراة في منطقة المدربين والتراشق بين المدربين فقال:" كان هناك لاعب من وفاق سطيف وانا أعرفه, كان متوترا وتوجهت للملعب لتهدئته لكن للاسف اللاعب بصق عليَّ واثار مشكلة, وقد كان في تفكيري ان أجعله يهدأ".

بلخير رياض مساعد مدرب وفاق سطيف قال أنهم جاءوا للسودان لأجل الفوز لكنهم عانوا من صعوبات أن لعبوا أغلب المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط بسبب الحكم, وقال :" النقطة السوداء في المباراة هو التحكيم, لقد كان كارثيا, لو كان التحكيم جيدا لفزنا بالمباراة, فنحن ابطال أفريقيا وتمنينا أن نلعب 11 لاعب ضد11, لكن الحكم اراد شيئا آخرا ".

وقال أن الفريق لم يقصى من البطولة بعد وأن الجميع يسعى للفوز عليه وانه يرديون الفوز بآخر مباراتين لضمان بقاء حظوظهم في التأهل للدور قبل النهائي

كما تحدث بإختصار لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب وقال أن لاعبي الفريق عازمون على الحصول على لقب البطولة وليس الوصول للمباراة النهائية فحسب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدفين في شباك وفاق سطيف ..المريخ يرفع رصيده الي ٧ نقاط في دوري ابطال أفريقيا

 


كسب المريخ ضيفه وفاق سطيف بنتيجة 2. صفر في المباراة التى لعبت مساء الأحد باستاد المريخ فى إطار الجولة الرابعة لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بالنتيجة ارتفع المريخ برصيده الي 7 نقاط وتمسك بالمركز الثاني ويدعم حظوظه كثيرا فى التاهل . وبقى الوفاق في نقاطه الاربع .

فى الدقيقة 40 من عمر المباراة من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع بكري المدينة وسددها علاء الدين يوسف وأضاع نفس اللاعب ضربة جزاء أخري فى الدقي 75 حيث اصطدمت تسديدته فى العارضة وفي الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع تمكن اوكرا من إضافة الهدف الثاني .

تشكيلة المريخ :
جمال سالم في المرمى
في الدفاع : أمير كمال ، علاء الدين يوسف ، رمضان عجب ، مصعب عمر ،
في الوسط : سالمون ، شيبوب  ، أيمن سعيد ، كوفي ،
في الهجوم : بكري المدينة ، ديديه 

التعييرات :

عمر بخيت بديلا لكوفي
اوكرا بديلا لديديه
ضفر بديلا لشيبون

*

----------


## kenyi

*congrats to our team and more effort to come for the next match
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يهزم بطل أفريقيا ويقترب من التأهل بدوري الأبطال



ألحق  فريق المريخ السوداني بضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري هزيمة بهدفين نظيفين  لحساب  الجولة الرابعة لدور المجموعات من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
بطل  أفريقيا وحامل اللقب، اضحى قاب قوسين أو أدنى من توديع النسخة الحالية   للبطولة، لتفشل حملة الدفاع عن لقبه، حيث تجمد رصيده بتلك الخسارة عند 4   نقاط في المركز الثالث، بينما رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 7 نقاط بالوصافة خلف  ذو  العلامة الكاملة اتحاد العاصمة ورصيده 12 نقطة، في حين يقبع مولودية  شباب  العلمة في مؤخرة ترتيب المجموعة الثانية بلا نقاط.
ونجح  المريخ قبل نهاية الشوط الأول أن يسجل الهدف الاول عن طريق علاء  الدين  يوسف من ركلة جزاء تحصل عليها نتيجة لإعاقة من الحارس سفيان خدايرية  الذي  أعاق المنطلق بكري المدينة.
توتر الفريق الجزائري وحصل لاعبوه على البطاقات الملونة، لينال رياض كنيش الإنذار الثاني والبطاقة الحمراء في الدقيقة 45.
اشتعلت  أم درمان بالتقدم المريخابي وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني  سجل  الأحمر والأصفر الهدف الثاني عن طريق أوجستين أوكرا من متابعة لكرة  عرضية.
وضعية المريخ باتت أفضل حيث سيتقابل مع المتذيل مولودية شباب العلمة الجولة   القادمة، بينما سيكون سطيف في مهمة أصعب حيث يحل ضيفا على الجار اتحاد   العاصمة المتصدر.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مساعد مدرب الوفاق يهاجم التحكيمشن فارس بلخير مساعد مدرب وفاق سطيف هجوما ساخنا علي حكم المباراة الغاني لامبتي ووصفه بالظالم وقال هذا الحكم متخصص في هزيمة الوفاق وسبق وان أثر علي مباراتنا امام الوداد وتسبب في طرد افضل لاعبينا وفقدنا قوتنا الهجومية واشار الي ان المريخ قطع شوطا كبيرا في التأهل للمربع الذهبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبطال إفريقيا.. المريخ يهزم وفاق سطيف



الاثنين 10 أغسطس, 2015 - 01:54 بتوقیت أبوظبي أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية



    قطع المريخ السوداني شوطا هاما للحاق باتحاد الجزائر الجزائري إلى الدور نصف النهائي عن المجموعة الثانية، وذلك بفوزه على ضيفه مواطن الأخير وفاق سطيف حامل اللقب 2- صفر، مساء الأحد، في الجولة الرابعة من منافسات الدور ربع النهائي.

    ويدين المريخ، الذي تعادل في الجولة السابقة مع وفاق سطيف 1-1، بفوزه الثاني إلى علاء الدين يوسف والغاني أوغستين أوكراه اللذين سجلا هدفي اللقاء، الأول في الدقيقة 41 من ركلة جزاء والثاني في الوقت بدل الضائع.واستفاد المريخ، الذي أضاع أيضا ركلة جزاء عبر يوسف بالذات (73)، من النقص العددي في صفوف حامل اللقب الذي اضطر إلى اكمال اللقاء بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد رياض كنيش في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول.ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 7 نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق 4 نقاط عن اتحاد الجزائر المتصدر، الذي ضمن بلوغه نصف النهائي بفوزه، الجمعة، على مواطنه الآخر مولودية شباب العلمة 1-صفر.وتعقدت مهمة وفاق سطيف، الذي أصبح مهددا بالتنازل عن اللقب بعدما تجمد رصيده عند 4 نقاط، خصوصا أنه سيحل في الجولة الخامسة ضيفا على اتحاد الجزائر في 21 الحالي، فيما يلعب المريخ في ضيافة مولودية شباب العلمة (دون نقاط) في اليوم التالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين

فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مفاجاه مدويه تكشف عنها قوون وسط تكتم من ادارة النادى: التطوانى اشرك لاعبا مشطوبا اماما الهلال
الاسياد تكشف اخطر مؤامره على الهلال قبل التطوانى قادها شقيق لاعب سابق حاول اقتحام غرفة الاقمار

يلا يا كبسور جهز العريضة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهرام المصرية




حقق فريق المريخ السوداني فوزا غاليا على ضيفه وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين اليوم الأحد في المباراة التي جمعتهما في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم.

وبهذا الفوز رفع المريخ رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية ، بينما تجمد رصيد وفاق سطيف، حامل اللقب، عند أربع نقاط في المركز الثالث لتتضاءل فرصه في الصعود للدور نصف النهائي.

وجاء الشوط الأول متوسط المستوى وتقاسم الفريقان السيطرة على مجريات اللعب وإن مالت الكفة قليلا ناحية فريق المريخ الذي تمكن من افتتاح التسجيل في الدقيقة 41 عن طريق علاء الدين يوسف من ضربة جزاء.

وشهدت نهاية الشوط الأول من المباراة مشادات كلامية بين لاعبي فريق وفاق سطيف وحكم المباراة بعد طرد رياض قمر الدين كنيش في الدقيقة الأخيرة من هذا الشوط ليتطور الأمر لتصل المشادات بين لاعبي الفريقين وتدخل أمن الاستاد والجهازين الفنيين لتهدئة الأوضاع بين الجميع.

وفي الشوط الثاني ،فرض المريخ سيطرته على مجريات اللعب مستغلا النقص العددي في صفوف فريق وفاق سطيف وشن هجمات متتالية على مرمى وفاق سطيف.

وفي الدقيقة 73 احتسب حكم المباراة ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل لمصلحة الفريق السوداني بعدما لمست الكرة يد أحد مدافعي الفريق الجزائري لكن علاء الدين يوسف فشل في تحويلها في المرمى حيث اصطدمت كرته بالعارضة.

وفي الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع أضاف فريق المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق أوجستين أوكرا.

يذكر أن فريق اتحاد الجزائر ضمن تأهله للدور نصف النهائي بعد فوزه أمس الأول الجمعة على فريق مولودية شباب العلمة بهدف نظيف ليتصدر المجموعة برصيد 12 نقطة.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
حسن عبد السلام: المريخ شرف الكرة السودانية والهلال قادر على التعويض





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تقدم رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم السيد حسن عبد السلام بالتهنئة لجماهير الكرة عامة وجماهير المريخ على وجه الخصوص بفوز المريخ على وفاق سطيف وقال انه شرف الكرة السودانية وحقق نتيجة طيبة ضد الوفاق سطيف وقال انه يثق تماما في تأهل المريخ لنصف النهائي وتحدث كذلك عن مباراة الهلال وقال انهم لم يتوقعوا خسارة الهلال ويطالب نجوم الازرق بالتركيز في مباراة الغربان وانهم يثقون في ان الهلال يستطيع التعويض ضد مازيمبي وخطف بطاقة الترشح لنصف النهائي


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

-قلبه الابيض توقف مساء امس بغتة عن الخفقان قووون تفجع برحيل ايقونتها داؤ,د مصطفى
- مفاجاه مدويه تكشف عنها قوون وسط تكتم من ادارة النادى: التطوانى اشرك لاعبا مشطوبا اماما الهلال
- الهلال بعزيمة الرجال يواجه اسود الجبال
- ابطاله رسمو لوحه رائعه بالميدان المريخ النشوان يقهر الوفاق بهدفى فييرا واوكرا الفنان
- مازيمبى يتجه لمباغتة الازرق باقامة معسكر لسبعة ايام بالخرطوم
- الازرق يدخل معسكره عقب نهاية المران
- رحيل موجع لصاحب على ضفاف المزاج امس
- الكاف يحدد مواعيد قرعة الشان
- الهلال يغادر صباح اليوم الى كادوقلى بطائره خاصه
-23 لاعبا ضمن بعثة الازرق الى كادوقلى جوليام ونيلسون الى تونس
- الاتحاد الوطنى للشباب بولايه الخرطوم يواصل دعمه للناديين الكبيرين
- الشباب يبحثون عن اثبات الزات وليد الشعله وكاريكا يقودان المقدمه الهجوميه









مش لو كسرتو تلج ستظل قوون في القائمة السوداء
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


 المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين

فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط 





4 نقاط و يتساوى مع وفاق سطيف . . . الناس ديل بجيبوا الأخبار دي من وين
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
مزيدا من الانتصارات ان شاء الله 



*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء 
مبارك عليكم الفوز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خضع  الثنائي مصعب عمر وفرانسيس كوفي لفحص المنشطات  عقب مباراة المريخ  ووفاق سطيف ، وتم اختيار اللاعبين بالقرعة ، وتم إرسال العينات برقم سري  إلى المعمل المعتمد من قبل الكاف فى جنوب افريقيا عبر ال DHL . وتم أخذ  العينات بإشراف اللجنة الطبية للكاف وبحضور الجهاز الطبي لنادي المريخ د.  عماد الدين عابدين و د.احمد الفضل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حطمت جماهير المريخ كل الأرقام القياسية وحققت الدخل الأعلي فى تاريخ الكرة  السودانية فى مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري  مساء الاحد في الجولة  الرابعة  من دوري ابطال افريقيا ، بمبلغ وصل إلى 938 مليون جنية بالرغم من  مواعيد المباراة المتأخرة التى انطلقت فى العاشرة مساء حسب قرار الشركة  الراعية ، وكان الرقم القياسي السابق مسجلا باسم المريخ ايضا في مباراة  الترجي التونسي فى الدور الثاني للنسخة ال حيث قارب المبلغ 700 مليون جنية .
 ويرجع الأمر بعد جماهير المريخ ورغبتها فى دعم وتشجيع الكيان  إلى التنظيم  الجيد للمباراة وفتح الأبواب مبكرا  وتجاوز سلبيات المباريات السابقة من  النواحي التنظيمية .




*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تم الدمج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات من مباراة المريخ ومباراة وفاق سطيف فى الجولة الرابعة لمجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا التي كسبها المريخ بهدفين











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرقة الذهبية تسقط بطل أفريقيا بالقاضية الفنية			 				 		 					    

 
ضرب  المريخ بقوة وفرض  الخسارة على وفاق سطيف حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا  بهدفين دون رد وذلك بعد ملحمة استثنائية احتضنها إستاد  المريخ مساء أمس  وسط حشود جماهيرية لم تحدث في القلعة الحمراء من قبل, أنهى  المريخ الشوط  الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين من ركلة جزاء وسنحت بعدها  العديد من الفرص  لتعزيز تقدم الأحمر دون أن تجد الترجمة الصحيحة ليتمكن  أوكراه في آخر  دقيقة من عمر المباراة من تسجيل هدف الفوز الغالي للمريخ  مستفيد من تمريرة  بكري المدينة المحسنة ليرفع الأحمر رصيده إلى سبع نقاط  ويتقرب من التأهل  في حين بقي الوفاق في نقاطه الأربع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: كسبنا أصعب المباريات وسنقاتل من أجل صدارة المجموعة			 				 		 					    


  أبدى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديثه في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي   انعقد بعد المباراة ارتياحه للفوز الذي حققه فريقه على حامل لقب النسخة   الأخيرة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وقال إن المريخ من حقه أن يفرح لأنه لعب في   مواجهة فريق كبير ومميز وفعل كل شئ حتى يتفوق على الأحمر وأضاف: كان يمكن   أن نسجل أكثر من هدف في الشوط الأول لكن أهدرنا العديد من الفرص السهلة   بعامل التسرع وطيلة هذا الشوط لم يكن هناك أي وجود للوفاق ورأى غارزيتو أن   فريقه عرف كيف يؤمّن تقدمه بمحاصرة الوفاق في الوسط حتى تمكن من تسجيل هدف   الأمان بواسطة أوكرا مؤكداً أن فريقه ما زال يستهدف صدارة المجموعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد ملحمة بطولية
المريخ يذل حامل اللقب بأمر علاء والساحر أوكراه
الأفراح الحمراء تستمر حتى الساعات الأولى من الصباح



ضرب المريخ بقوة وفرض الخسارة على وفاق سطيف حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بهدفين دون رد وذلك بعد ملحمة استثنائية احتضنها إستاد المريخ مساء أمس وسط حشود جماهيرية لم تحدث في القلعة الحمراء من قبل, أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين من ركلة جزاء وسنحت بعدها العديد من الفرص لتعزيز تقدم الأحمر دون أن تجد الترجمة الصحيحة ليتمكن أوكراه في آخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة من تسجيل هدف الفوز الغالي للمريخ مستفيد من تمريرة بكري المدينة المحسنة ليرفع الأحمر رصيده إلى سبع نقاط ويتقرب من التأهل في حين بقي الوفاق في نقاطه الأربع.

الشوط الأول

استهل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال وعلاء الدين في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب على الأطراف، سالمون وأيمن سعيد في الوسط المتأخر شيبون وكوفي في الوسط المتقدم، ديديه وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية، استهل المريخ المباراة بضغط هجومي متواصل على وفاق سطيف أجبر الضيوف على التزام منطقتهم الدفاعية وممارسة الأداء العنيف من أجل تعطيل الهجمات الخطيرة للمريخ بيد أن هجمات الفرقة الحمراء لم تأخذ طابع التهديد الحقيقي لمرمى الوفاق بسبب الاعتماد على الإرسال العالي من الوسط إلى بكري المدينة الذي وجد نفسه وسط كماشة من مدافعي وفاق سطيف أصحاب القامة العالية وبالتالي نجحوا في اصطياد كل الكرات العالية قبل أن تشكّل خطورة على مرماهم وكانت أخطر فرص المريخ العكسية التي أرسلها أيمن سعيد داخل منطقة الجزاء وحاول المدافع إبعادها وكاد أن يسكنها الشباك لولا أنها مرّت بقليل جوار القائم ثم سنحت فرصة العمر لكوفي وهو في حالة انفراد تام بالمرمى ولحق به أحد مدافعي الوفاق فحاول مراوغته لكنه لم ينجح رغم أن وضعيته كانت تسمح له بالتسديد المباشر في المرمى ومع تزايد موجة الإرسال العالي من الوسط إلى الهجوم تدخّل غارزيتو ووجّه اللاعبين بضرورة الاعتماد على التمرير القصير الممرحل.

فرصة ضائعة

سنحت مخالفة للمريخ على مشارف منطقة الجزاء في وضعية سانحة للتسجيل لكن رمضان عجب لم يستفد منها وبمرور الدقيقة 27 أشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء مرتين للاعبي وفاق سطيف بسبب العنف الزايد واللعب على الأجسام وواصل المريخ تهديده لمرمى الوفاق وأرسل مصعب عمر تسديدة زاحفة نجح حارس الوفاق في السيطرة عليها لكن الفرص التي سنحت لبكري قبلها كانت هي الأخطر عندما حاول مراوغة الحارس وهو في حالة انفراد تام لكن حارس الوفاق نجح في صد الكرة وسقطت على مشارف منطقة الجزاء دون أن تجد من يترجمها إلى هدف.

المريخ يتقدم

في الدقيقة 40 نجح المريخ في الوصول إلى شباك وفاق سطيف من ركلة جزاء صحيحة اُرتكبت مع بكري المدينة الذي وصلته الكرة وهو في حالة انفراد تام وتخطى الحارس فلم يجد خضايرية خياراً أفضل من عرقلته ليعاقبه الحكم بالبطاقة الصفراء مع ركلة جزاء تصدى لها علاء الذي أنهى مسلسل إهدار المريخ لركلات الجزاء ونفّذ الركلة الثالثة له بنجاح ليسجل هدفين في دوري الأبطال من ركلتي جزاء، ومع الهدف ارتفعت الروح المعنوية للاعبي المريخ وهاجموا بشراسة في رحلة البحث عن التعزيز وأجرى غارزيتو تغييراً داخل الملعب عندما حوّل كوفي إلى الجهة اليمنى وأشرك ديديه على الجهة اليسرى لكن الأخير كان أجواء المباراة تماماً ولم يشكّل أي خطورة تذكر على الوفاق طيلة الشوط الأول في حين أشعل كوفي الجهة اليمنى وأجبر كنيش على ارتكاب مخالفة كان يمكن أن تكلّفه البطاقة الحمراء سيما وأنه كان منذراً قبلها بالبطاقة الصفراء وبعدها بدقيقتين فقط تعرض كوفي من جديد لعرقلة من الخلف من ذات اللاعب فلم يتردد الحكم الغاني هذه المرة في طرده بالبطاقة الحمراء ليصبح الوفاق في وضعية سيئة دفعت لاعبيه للاحتجاج على قرارات الحكم بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة في محاولة منهم للتأثير على الحكم الغاني الذي أدار هذا الشوط بعدالة كبيرة ودون أن يقع في أي خطأ يذكر.

الشوط الثاني

في هذا الشوط توقع الجميع أن يضغط المريخ أكثر على جبهة الوفاق الدفاعية في ظل النقص العددي للوفاق لكن حدث العكس وتراجع مستوى المريخ بشكل واضح واستطاع الوفاق برغم النقص العددي أن يصنع من الفرص ما كان من شأنه أن يعدل النتيجة في ظل أخطاء دفاعية قاتلة كان يمكن أن تكلف المريخ الكثر, وحتى الفرص التي سنحت للمريخ ضاعت بعامل التسرع وعدم التعاون بين اللاعبين وأبرز تلك الفرص التي وصلت إلى كوفي وهو في حالة إنفراد تام بالمرمى وكان يمكن أن يمرر لديديه المتمركز في وضعية أفضل لكنه لعبها فوق القائم ولم تمر بضع دقائق إلا وسنحت فرصة أخرى لبكري المدينة وهو في وضعية إنفراد تام بالمرمى لكنه لم يفلح في الاستفادة منها.

الوفاق يحبس الأنفاس

حبس وفاق سطيف الأنفاس بهجمة مرعبة عندما وصلت الكرة إلى البديل زيايه وهو في وضعية إنفراد تام بالحارس جمال سالم ولولا أنه تعرض لمزاحمة من مصعب في توقيت حاسم لعدل النتيجة للوفاق ورد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة وصلت إلى بكري المدينة مررها لشيبون المتمركز في وضعية جيدة لكنه لم يسدد بالدقة المطلوبة.

غارزيتو يجري تبديلين

في محاولة منه لإعادة فريقه إلى المباراة أجرى غارزيتو تبديلين بدخول عمر بخيت بديلاً لكوفي وأوكراه بديلاً لديديه وصنع الأخير الفارق وأشعل الجهة اليمنى بانطلاقاته السريعة وقدراته العالية في المراوغة والتخلص واستطاع أن ينقل المريخ إلى وضع هجومي واضح بعد أن فشلت كل محاولات دفاع الوفاق في الحد من انطلاقاته الخطيرة والمزعجة.

ركلة جزاء ضائعة

في الدقيقة 71 سنحت فرصة العمر للمريخ لتعزيز تقدمه من كرة وصلت إلى شيبون وسدد في المرمى لترتد من يد المدافع فلم يتردد الحكم في احتساب ركلة جزاء تصدى لها علاء مجدداً ولم يفلح في الاستفادة منها بعد أن ارتدت من القائم ليدخل المريخ في وضعية صعبة للغاية في ظل الأثر النفسي للركلة المهدرة وزاد الحال سوءً عندما وقع علاء في خطأ قاتل ومرر الكرة بشكل خاطىء على مشارف منطقة الجزاء للمهاجم الهداف زيايه لكن الحظ السعيد جعل كرته تذهب بعيداً عن مرمى جمال سالم.

أوكراه يطلق رصاصة الرحمة الأخيرة

في وقت حبس فيه وفاق سطيف الأنفاس استطاع الغاني أوكراه في آخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة أن يطلق الرصاصة الرحمة الأخيرة على وفاق سطيف من تمريرة خلف دفاع الوفاق لحق بها بكري بصورة مدهشة وتوغل داخل المنطقة ومرر لأوكراه القادم من الخلف ليضعها بلمسة ساحرة في المرمى مسجلاً منها هدف الأمان والذي أطلق بعده الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى سبع نقاط وبقي الوفاق في أربع ليقترب الأحمر أكثر من الترشح إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

الأستديو التحليلي يؤكد صحة ركلة الجزاء وحالة الطرد

أكد محللو بي ان سبورت صحة ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة للمريخ وأجمعوا على أن قرار الحكم كان موفقاً بطرد الظهير الأيسر كنيش بالبطاقة الحمراء حيث أشار حمدان حمد إلى أن بكري المدينة كان مستحوذاً على الكرة لحظة تخطي الحارس ولولا الإعاقة التي تعرض لها لأسكن الكرة الشباك ووافقه الرأي المحلل الجزائري عادل عموش الذي أقر بصحة ركلة الجزاء لكنه أشار إلى أنه ولحظة التنفيذ كان معظم اللاعبين داخل منطقة الجزاء الأمر الذي كان يفرض على الحكم إعادة الركلة وتحدث حمدان حمد عن طرد اللاعب كنيش بالبطاقة الحمراء ورأى أن القرار كان موفقاً لأن اللاعب كان منذراً بالبطاقة الصفراء وارتكب أخطر مخالفتين في بحر دقيقتين فقط الامر الذي أجبر الحكم على اتخاذ القرار الصحيح بطرده بالبطاقة الحمراء.

جماهير المريخ تحتفل بالانتصار وتسهر حتى الصباح

لعبت جماهير المريخ دوراً مؤثراً في الانتصار الذي حققه فريقها على وفاق سطيف بعد أن ملأت الإستاد عن سعته وشجعت فريقها بقوة وظلت تهتف للاعبين حتى تحقق النصر الغالي, ومع إطلاق الحكم الغاني لصافرة النهاية احتفلت الجماهير الحمراء أيما احتفال بالانتصار الذي تحقق وحملت اللاعبين على الأعناق وسهرت حتى الساعات الأولى من الصباح احتفالاً بالنصر الذي تحقق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملك فيصل العجب يطوف الملعب وسط هتافات وتصفيق جمهور المريخ العريض بالكامل

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرحة حمراء وحسرة كبرى لحامل اللقب
جمال الوالي: الجمهور لم يخذلنا.. وعلينا أن نفرح ليوم واحد
أوكرا: سجلت أهم هدفاً في حياتي.. ووضعت حداً للفرص المهدرة



شمس الدين الأمين

العديد من الأحداث المثيرة صاحبت مباراة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف، أبرزها على الإطلاق الاحداث المؤسفة التي تسبب فيها لاعبو وفاق سطيف بين الشوطين، ورغم ذلك بادر لاعبو الوفاق بعد نهاية المباراة بالاعتذار لغازريتو ولجميع لاعبي المريخ عن تلك الأحداث المؤسفة والتي حذر غارزيتو مع اندلاعها لاعبي المريخ بعدم الاستجابة لاستفزازات الوفاق لأن ما حدث محاولة من لاعبي الفريق المنافس لإخراجهم من جو المباراة.

بدأت الأحداث عندما اقتحم أحد بدلاء وفاق سطيف الملعب واعتدى على أيمن سعيد بالضرب ثم توجه لاعب آخر نحو غارزيتو وبصق على وجهه ومع نهاية الشوط الأول بسبب تلك الأحداث خرج بكري المدينة من الملعب فلحق به عدد من لاعبي وفاق سطيف في محاولة للاعتداء عليه لكن تصدى لهم المعز محجوب وأجبرهم على الفرار. ومن ثم حاول عدد من لاعبي وفاق سطيف الاعتداء على محسن سيد وأنطونيو لكن شرطة أمن الملاعب تدخلت بصرامة واخلت الملعب ورغم ذلك لحق أحد لاعبي وفاق سطيف بالحكم الغاني وضربه على وجهه، وتكرر ذات المشهد عندما أطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة حيث حاول لاعبو الوفاق مجدداً الاعتداء على الحكم الغاني وتدخلت الشرطة ورغم ذلك نجح أحد لاعبي الوفاق في الوصول إليه وضربه على وجهه، لكن الأمور اتجهت نحو التهدئة بعد دقائق معدودة من اطلاق صافرة النهاية حيث توجه لاعبو وفاق سطيف نحو لاعبي المريخ واعتذروا لهم عن التصرفات التي بدرت منهم مثلما اعتذر اللاعب الذي اعتدى على غازريتو عن التصرف الذي بدر منه وتعانق الجميع بعد أن تسبب لاعبو الوفاق في توتر الأجواء بصورة غير مسبوقة.

مضوي يرفض الحديث

استهجن خير الدين مضوي مدرب وفاق سطيف التصرفات التي بدرت من لاعبيه ولم يقبل خروجهم عن الخلق الرياضي ولذلك كان في قمة الاستياء من التصرفات التي بدرت من لاعبيه ولذلك رفض الحديث في المؤتمر الصحفي وظهر عليه الحزن الشديد بسبب الخسارة التي تعرض لها فريقه والتي جعلت الوفاق على بعد خطوات من مغادرة المنافسة.

الوالي: اللاعبون كانوا أبطالاً

حرص السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على النزول للملعب بعد نهاية المباراة بغرض تهنئة اللاعبين على الأداء المميز والانتصار الذي تحقق، لكنه وجد مصاعب بالغة بسبب الحشود الجماهيرية الضخمة ليضطر لمغادرة الاستاد وتحدث الوالي للصدى وعبر عن بالغة سعادته بالانتصار الذي تحقق واثنى على اللاعبين ووصفهم بالأبطال لأنهم تصدوا لأصعب مهمة وقاموا بالدور المطلوب منهم على أكمل وجه وقدموا مباراة رائعة وبطولية كفلت لهم الفوز والحصول على أهم ثلاث نقاط لأنها جاءت أمام فريق قوي وشرس وحامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري الأبطال، وأبان الوالي أن جماهير المريخ لم تخذلهم مطلقاً وكانت في الموعد تماماً، وقامت بدورها على أكمل وجه في التشجيع والمساندة فكان لها القدح المعلى في الانتصار الذي تحقق كما أشاد الوالي بالجهد الكبير الذي بذله الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق وإدارة المباراة بحنكة واقتدار حتى تحقق الانتصار، ورأى الوالي أن المجلس قام بدوره على أكمل وجه ووفر كل معينات المرحلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني، وتمنى الوالي أن تنتهي الاحتفالات بالانتصار الذي تحقق على حامل اللقب اليوم، لأنه لا وقت للأفراح ولأن المريخ لم يـتأهل بعد ومازال بحاجة للقيام بعمل كبير حتى يكسب مباراتي مولودية العلمة واتحاد العاصمة ليلعن عن نفسه في نصف النهائي، مشيراً إلى أن المجلس جاهز لتنفيذ أي برنامج إعدادي يضعه المدير الفني لجهة تجهيز فريقه لمباراتي مولودية العلمة واتحاد العاصمة.

أيمن يبكي بحرقة

تعرض المصري أيمن سعيد لإساءات بالغة من لاعبي وفاق سطيف وتعرض للضرب بدون كرة أكثر من مرة الأمر الذي جعله يبكي بحرقة بعد نهاية المباراة بسبب الإساءات التي تعرض لها لكنه وجد دعماً كبيراً من زملائه خاصة راجي والريح علي وأمير كمال الذين حملوا أيمن على الأعناق وقدموه لجماهير المريخ التي دعمته معنوياً، وتحدث أيمن للصحيفة وعبر عن بالغ سعادته للانتصار الذي تحقق مبيناً أن كل ما تعرض له من اساءات وضرب يهون من أجل دفع ضريبة حب المريخ ذاكراً أنه سعيد للغاية بالانتصار الذي تحقق وبفرحة الجماهير برغم كل ما تعرض له، وأكد أنه سيذهب مع زملائه إلى العلمة من اجل القتال والعودة من هناك بالنقاط الثلاث التي ستدعم كثيراً من حظوظ المريخ في الحصول على بطاقة الترشح إلى نصف النهائي.

أوكرا: سجلت أهم هدفاً في حياتي

عبّر الغاني أوكرا صاحب هدف الأمان عن بالغ سعادته بالانتصار الذي تحقق وبالهدف الجميل الذي سجله في شباك وفاق سطيف مبيناً أن هذا الهدف يعتبر الأهم بالنسبة له في مشواره في كرة القدم لأنه كان في شباك حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا، ولأنه جاء في وقت كان فيه المريخ يهدر الفرص بصورة مزعجة أثارت المخاوف من احتمال وصول وفاق سطيف إلى شباك المريخ بهدف التعادل واضاف: أنا سعيد بالانتصار الذي تحقق وبالأداء المميز الذي قدمه المريخ وسنلعب باجتهاد أكبر في آخر مباراتين أمام مولودية العلمة واتحاد العاصمة حتى يحسم الأحمر صدارة المجموعة باقتدار.

شيبوب: أشكر جماهير المريخ على تتويجي نجماً للمباراة

عبّر النجم الواعد شيبوب عن بالغ سعادته لتتويجه من قبل جماهير المريخ بنجومية المباراة ذاكراً أنه لا يستحق النجومية لأن كل لاعبي المريخ كانوا نجوماً وقدموا أفضل ما لديهم ولعبوا بإصرار كبير من أجل تحقيق الفوز وإسعاد الجماهير الحمراء وأشار شيبوب إلى أنه كان يستطيع أن يسجل أكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الحقيقي الذي لازمني في أكثر من فرصة سانحة، ووعد شيبوب بتعويض الجماهير عن الفرص التي اهدرها بالتسجيل في مباراتي العلمة والاتحاد حتى يساعد فريقه في الوصول الى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال.

بكري المدينة: الفرص المهدرة أصابتنا بالتوتر
أبدى بكري المدينة مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء سعادته البالغة بالانتصار المهم الذي حققه المريخ على وفاق سطيف ذاكراً أن المباراة لم تكن سهلة مطلقاً لأنها كانت أمام فريق كبير ومميز، فعل كل شيء حتى يحافظ على لقبه كبطل للنسخة الأخيرة من دوري الأبطال، وأضاف: بسلاح العزيمة والإصرار عرفنا كيف نجبر وفاق سطيف على قبول الخسارة برغم أن هذه المباراة كانت الأصعب بالنسبة لنا خاصة بعد ركلة الجزاء المهدرة وبعد الفرصة التي اهدرتها رغم أنني تخطيت الحارس لأننا وقتها شعرنا بالتوتر وتخوفنا من عودة الوفاق في الزمن القاتل، وحيا بكري المدينة زميله أوكرا ووصفه باللاعب صاحب اللمسة الحاسمة ذاكراً أنه سجل الهدف المهم وأمّن انتصار المريخ لأنه كان موفقاً للغاية.



*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					


المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين

فاز فريق المريخ السوداني على وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين، اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وسجل هدفي المريخ كل من علاء الدين يوسف واوكرا، وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثاني ليتاوى مع وفاق سطيف في عدد النقاط



ايه الحلاوة دى
انت جبت المعلومات دى منيييين



*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر ..
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ السوداني يهزم بطل أفريقيا ويقترب من التأهل بدوري الأبطال



منذ 17 ساعة
عدد التعليقات (0)جميع المقالات (2)

الحق فريق المريخ السوداني بضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري هزيمه بهدفين نظيفين لحساب الجوله الرابعه لدور المجموعات من بطوله دوري أبطال افريقيا.
بطل افريقيا وحامل اللقب، اضحي قاب قوسين او ادني من توديع النسخه الحاليه للبطوله، لتفشل حمله الدفاع عن لقبه، حيث تجمد رصيده بتلك الخساره عند 4 نقاط في المركز الثالث، بينما رفع المريخ رصيده الي 7 نقاط بالوصافه خلف ذو العلامه الكامله إتحاد العاصمة ورصيده 12 نقطه، في حين يقبع مولوديه شباب العلمه في مؤخره ترتيب المجموعه الثانيه بلا نقاط.
ونجح المريخ قبل نهايه الشوط الاول ان يسجل الهدف الاول عن طريق علاء الدين يوسف من ركلة جزاء تحصل عليها نتيجه لاعاقه من الحارس سفيان خدايريه الذي اعاق المنطلق بكري المدينه.
توتر الفريق الجزائري وحصل لاعبوه علي البطاقات الملونه، لينال رياض كنيش الانذار الثاني والبطاقه الحمراء في الدقيقه 45.
اشتعلت ام درمان بالتقدم المريخابي وفي الدقيقه الاخيره من الشوط الثاني سجل الاحمر والاصفر الهدف الثاني عن طريق اوجستين اوكرا من متابعه لكره عرضيه.
دار الاخبار السعودية

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كفر ووتر 
حالة الطرد غير صحيحه ..درمه: ضربتا الجزاء صحيحتان وطاقم التحكيم استحق الاشاده والتقدير 


ابوعنجه: جيل المريخ الحالي يشبه جيل مانديلا والزعيم يمتلك شخصية البطل ولكن...!!!
اليوم 05:15 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال خبير التحكيم عبد الرحمن الخضر درمه من خلال حديثه لبرنامج دنيا الرياضه باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل الاستاذ عبده محمد الحسن ويخرجه حسن العراقي ان شكل المريخ بالامس ادهشه حقيقة وتخيل ان هذا الفريق اجنبيآ وبخصوص الاداء التحكيمي قال خبير التحكيم درمه لو كنت حكم المباراه لما طردت اللاعب الجزائري وحالته عاديه ولا تستحق الطرد اما ضربتي الجزاء فلا غبار عليهما البته فالاولي عرقله واضحه من حارس المرمي مع بكري المدينه وهو في حالة انفراد كامل بالمرمي والثانيه مدافع سطيف ضرب الكره بيده وليس يده هي التي ضربة الكره اذن احتساب ضربتي الجزاء صحيحتان بنسبة مليون في الميه وطاقم التحكيم استحق 9 من 10 وله الاشاده وله التقدير اما نجم الجيل الذهبي لمريخ مانديلا جمال ابوعنجه فقال اداء المريخ امام بطل النسخه الماضيه كان رائعآ وجميلآ وذكرني بالجيل الذهبي للمريخ الذي احرز كظµس مانديلا واقول بالفم المليان الزعيم الآن يمتلك شخصية البطل ولكن علينا ان نحترم الخصوم ونطلع السلم عتبه عتبه ولا نفكر في. النهائ حاليآ بل علينا ان نفكر في المباراه القادمه امام العلمه بالجزائر وكيف نظµتي بالثلاث نقاط وبعدها مباراة اتحاد العاصمه وهكذا حتي نصل لنهائ البطوله ومن ثم نفكر في نيل لقب البطوله وعبركم احي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني للمريخ علي هذا الابداع واتمتي ان يتواصل في المباريات القادمه


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كفر ووتر 
حالة الطرد غير صحيحه ..درمه: ضربتا الجزاء صحيحتان وطاقم التحكيم استحق الاشاده والتقدير 


ابوعنجه: جيل المريخ الحالي يشبه جيل مانديلا والزعيم يمتلك شخصية البطل ولكن...!!!
اليوم 05:15 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال خبير التحكيم عبد الرحمن الخضر درمه من خلال حديثه لبرنامج دنيا الرياضه باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل الاستاذ عبده محمد الحسن ويخرجه حسن العراقي ان شكل المريخ بالامس ادهشه حقيقة وتخيل ان هذا الفريق اجنبيآ وبخصوص الاداء التحكيمي قال خبير التحكيم درمه لو كنت حكم المباراه لما طردت اللاعب الجزائري وحالته عاديه ولا تستحق الطرد اما ضربتي الجزاء فلا غبار عليهما البته فالاولي عرقله واضحه من حارس المرمي مع بكري المدينه وهو في حالة انفراد كامل بالمرمي والثانيه مدافع سطيف ضرب الكره بيده وليس يده هي التي ضربة الكره اذن احتساب ضربتي الجزاء صحيحتان بنسبة مليون في الميه وطاقم التحكيم استحق 9 من 10 وله الاشاده وله التقدير اما نجم الجيل الذهبي لمريخ مانديلا جمال ابوعنجه فقال اداء المريخ امام بطل النسخه الماضيه كان رائعآ وجميلآ وذكرني بالجيل الذهبي للمريخ الذي احرز كٵس مانديلا واقول بالفم المليان الزعيم الآن يمتلك شخصية البطل ولكن علينا ان نحترم الخصوم ونطلع السلم عتبه عتبه ولا نفكر في. النهائ حاليآ بل علينا ان نفكر في المباراه القادمه امام العلمه بالجزائر وكيف نٵتي بالثلاث نقاط وبعدها مباراة اتحاد العاصمه وهكذا حتي نصل لنهائ البطوله ومن ثم نفكر في نيل لقب البطوله وعبركم احي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني للمريخ علي هذا الابداع واتمتي ان يتواصل في المباريات القادمه


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ السوداني يهزم وفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين نظيفين في «أبطال إفريقيا»
حقق فريق المريخ السوداني فوزاً غالياً على ضيفه وفاق سطيف بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما أول من أمس، في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم.وبهذا الفوز رفع المريخ رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية، بينما تجمد رصيد وفاق سطيف، حامل اللقب، عند أربع نقاط في المركز الثالث، لتتضاءل فرصه في الصعود للدور نصف النهائي.وجاء الشوط الأول متوسط المستوى، وتقاسم الفريقان السيطرة على مجريات اللعب وإن مالت الكفة قليلاً ناحية فريق المريخ الذي تمكن من افتتاح التسجيل في الدقيقة 41 عن طريق علاء الدين يوسف من ضربة جزاء.وشهدت نهاية الشوط الأول من المباراة مشادات كلامية بين لاعبي فريق وفاق سطيف وحكم المباراة بعد طرد رياض قمر الدين كنيش في الدقيقة الأخيرة من هذا الشوط، ليتطور الأمر لتصل المشادات بين لاعبي الفريقين وتدخل أمن الاستاد والجهازين الفنيين لتهدئة الأوضاع بين الجميع، وفي الشوط الثاني فرض المريخ سيطرته على مجريات اللعب، وشن هجمات متتالية على مرمى وفاق سطيف.وفي الدقيقة 73 احتسب حكم المباراة ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل لمصلحة الفريق السوداني بعدما لمست الكرة يد أحد مدافعي الفريق الجزائري، لكن علاء الدين يوسف فشل في تحويلها في المرمى. وأضاف فريق المريخ الهدف الثاني عن طريق أوجستين أوكرا.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لقد كان يوما من ايام المريخ
                        	*

----------

